

Ask HN: What would be the best project management tool for this use case? - siquick

I am running multiple projects at once.<p>Each project needs to go through X amount of stages which must be satisfied before the project can be completed: things like.<p>- Customer is on account type X.
- Customer has been sent introduction email
- Customer has returned documentation.<p>Once a stage is completed, a box would be checked.<p>I would like to be able to see the projects side by side.<p>Essentially looking for a to-do list which can handle multiple lists on one page.<p>Thanks
======
tvvocold
[https://github.com/httpsGithubParty/FOSS-for-
Dev](https://github.com/httpsGithubParty/FOSS-for-Dev)

